# Czech Open 2010



## Olivér Perge (May 8, 2010)

Dear cubers!

As usual the Czech Open Rubik's cube competition will be held during the Czech Open tournament, in Pardubice. The date will be 16th-18th July.

Make sure to register soon (on the WCA site and on the Czech Open tournament site also!) because the limit will be 60 competitors this year!

If you have any questions check out the Czech Open 2010 website, or ask me here!

Have fun,

Olivér Perge


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 8, 2010)

Registered!


----------



## Olivér Perge (May 8, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Registered!



Accepted! 

23 competitors already! :O

Everyone make sure to register soon, the limit is 60!


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 8, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Registered!
> ...



This is why I registered Joey too, as his secretary and everything


----------



## Olivér Perge (May 9, 2010)

It hasn't been 24 hours since announcing Czech Open 2010, and 40 spots are already taken of the possible 60!

With 20 spots remaining, make sure to register soon, since registration will close when we reach 60!

Happy cubing,

Olivér Perge


----------



## Slash (May 9, 2010)

Can't wait to see everyone again!!!
(PS I was the 40th registered competitor)


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 9, 2010)

Also, I am glad I will see so many Hungarians not in Hungary because it means I can use my full Hungarian dictionary without worrying about offending anyone


----------



## Slash (May 9, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Also, I am glad I will see so many Hungarians not in Hungary because it means I can use my full Hungarian dictionary without worrying about offending anyone



Come on, words like pillangó won't offend anyone (bazmeg!)


----------



## Olivér Perge (May 10, 2010)

The registration is closed now. We have 56 competitors, and I'm saving the remaining 4 spots for czech cubers. 

As soon as there will be someone who calls off or there won't be 4 czech cubers registrating, I will tell you guys here and on the website too.

Sorry for the ones who wanted to come, but still register so, you can be on the waiting list!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jun 26, 2010)

I would like to ask everyone who registered and recieved an e-mail about Czech Open to reply a.s.a.p. If you still don't know if you can come, then write back that, and mail me if you decide it for sure. I would like to know the exact number of competitors as soon as it's possible.

Anyone who didn't recieve any e-mails, let me know here or PM a valid e-mail address.

Thanks for everone who already replied! 

Happy cubing!


----------



## joey (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm setting off now!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm waiting for Joey and Aili. CANNOT WAIT.


----------



## Zava (Jul 14, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> I'm waiting for Joey and Aili. CANNOT WAIT.



me neither. can't believe that tomorrow we're already there 

we (I mean everyone) should meet somewhere the night before the competition, eh?


----------



## kurtaz (Jul 14, 2010)

see you tomorrow.


----------



## Shkanneti (Jul 14, 2010)

Ola,
Guillain and I will arrive (I hope so  )tomorrow on afternoon, or night.
I think we will go to the university, and if we don't see anyone, we will stay there 

See you there!


----------



## Zava (Jul 14, 2010)

Shkanneti said:


> Ola,
> Guillain and I will arrive (I hope so  )tomorrow on afternoon, or night.
> I think we will go to the university, and if we don't see anyone, we will stay there
> 
> See you there!



in the dormitory? great, we will also be there. see you tomorrow!


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Jul 14, 2010)

Sanio and I are going to arrive on friday morning 
I can´t wait to meet you all guys and girls again, it´s gonna be so much fun 
I have to find my camera :O


----------



## kurtaz (Jul 15, 2010)

see you guys later.


----------



## Radu (Jul 15, 2010)

Good luck Olivér, you'll definitely make a great job together with the others. Have fun everybody!


----------



## Bogyo (Jul 16, 2010)

I've just gotten something from Nóra:
István (Pitzu) did 22 in FMC!
YEES
Congratulations on your WR!


----------



## irontwig (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice, 22 in 1h is very impressive indeed.


----------



## Slash (Jul 16, 2010)

after checking it, Balázs found a 18 move solution with István's first 13 (?) move  could've been the first time the scramble is beaten by the solution...


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 16, 2010)

WOOO! Awesome! Istvan broke the WR!!! Or is it tied? I'm too lazy to check :/ 

Congrats!  Keep posting the informations please!
Btw: Why does the competition already start on Friday?


----------



## Slash (Jul 16, 2010)

Yes said:


> WOOO! Awesome! Istvan broke the WR!!! Or is it tied? I'm too lazy to check :/
> 
> Congrats!  Keep posting the informations please!
> Btw: Why does the competition already start on Friday?



Cause we have more time like this. We have more rounds in lots of events.


----------



## Slash (Jul 16, 2010)

Bence Barát 7x7 average WR: 3:55.67 and there's still a final
Times: 4:00.61 3:57.47 3:48.94
gz


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 16, 2010)

Go Bence! I wish I was there


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow. 2 WRs on the first day 
Keep breaking WRs, guys! 2 new WRs for Hungary ^^


----------



## Slash (Jul 16, 2010)

Yes said:


> Wow. 2 WRs on the first day
> Keep breaking WRs, guys! 2 new WRs for Hungary ^^



I have to correct you
Bence Barát 7x7 single WR 3:37.81 (PLL skip) and he has two more solves
EDIT: second solve, 3:37.38 and PLL skip again
EDIT 2: third solve: 3:54.00
7x7 average WR: 3:43.06
better than the previous single wr


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 16, 2010)

First WR's for Bence!!
Hopefully more to come

Any Video's


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 16, 2010)

Slash said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. 2 WRs on the first day
> ...



WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shortey (Jul 16, 2010)

On tape perhaps?


----------



## Faz (Jul 17, 2010)

Insane.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 17, 2010)

wtf bence


----------



## Slash (Jul 17, 2010)

Only the sup-4 solve was caught on tape (I think so) because Milán was also competing and he had the camera.


----------



## Stini (Jul 17, 2010)

FMC 

I'm dying to see the scramble


----------



## Bogyo (Jul 17, 2010)

Stini said:


> FMC
> 
> I'm dying to see the scramble



D'R2DL2F2DLR2B'D2U2L2DF'L2UL2FU


----------



## Shortey (Jul 17, 2010)

How is Megaminx going, Balint?


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jul 17, 2010)

Slash said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > 7x7 average WR: 3:43.06
> ...


----------



## Bogyo (Jul 17, 2010)

Morten said:


> How is Megaminx going, Balint?


I'm not there. 
But here are some other results:
Bence OH single ER: 13.78
Brúnó pyraminx average NR 4.94
He finished second in the final with an average of 6.81 (counting 9 ^^)
MBF: 1. István 8/9, 3. 4/5 Péter, 4. Balázs 6/9
Milán 2x2 single NR 1.69
David megaminx:
58 single and 1:02 avg in the first round. His first 3 solves in the final: 1:11 1:03 1:17 :confused:


----------



## Weston (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow
A lot of sub 15 OH singles recently!


----------



## oprah62 (Jul 17, 2010)

Great results guys


----------



## Stini (Jul 17, 2010)

Bogyo said:


> Stini said:
> 
> 
> > FMC
> ...



The scramble seems nice, but I didn't manage to find anything better than 28 and 24 leaving a 3-cycle of corners (didn't bother to find an insertion now). 

Amazing result, I'm sure we'll see the solution soon as well.


----------



## joey (Jul 19, 2010)

I sucked.
Getting another 10 single (lol) was nice and a 1:21 BLD was okay too (would have been sub1 at home, not that I do BLD at home)


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jul 19, 2010)

Bogyo said:


> István (Pitzu) did 22 in FMC!



Who?


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jul 19, 2010)

Congratulations for everyone! There are some pretty nice results, as usual. 

I hope you enjoyed this weekend, thanks for everyone for the huge amount of help. Special thanks to Lars who did an amazing job! 

I love you all! Definitely see you next year! 

(I'm still missing a stack mat timer. If you have an extra one, please let me know! Thanks.)


----------



## Carrot (Jul 19, 2010)

Bogyo said:


> Brúnó pyraminx average NR 4.94



Brúnó is a lucky bastard >.<' fifth in the world to get sub 5 avg


----------



## Shack (Jul 19, 2010)

Did you know that:

- it took 15 min to scramble one cube at the final?

- Erik and Joel (and most other) swapped ice cubes in their mouths?

- Frank, Fabian and Joel went to a whorehouse?

- STRIPCLUB!!!

- SLEEP!! deeper, deeper, deeper and deeper

- Kanneti is really annoying when he is drunk xD

- Istvan did an awesome FMC...

...that could have been even better?

- Bence got 2 PLL skips in a row on 7x7...both WR?

- Aili and Nora couldnt be hypnotised...

- STRIPCLUB!!!

- an R-perm can be done by U R GAY?

- Czech it out!!

- Finnish him!!

- so Swede!

- I am Hungary

- Want some Turkey?

- Is Rael coming tonight?

- Belgium chocolate?

- Erik did a 7.80....
...and no one cared...

- Mexican food is SPICY!!.... TWICE!! (Charlie almost cried and ate 29823 litres of sour cream)

- Sanio and Frank enjoys reading...

- Frank stripped for random girls to make them understand what a stripclub was...

- STRIPCLUB!!!

- it took 50 minutes to czech in (high five) at the university..
... and the receptionist used google translator too understand english..

_____
_____
__
_____


- 2 in the goo, 1 in the poo! (or two in the poo and one in the goo)

- Cubers love the drinking game with the signs

- BLEUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh

- Cubers suck at estimating how much alcohol to buy (we had over 60 bottles of beer left AFTER a party)

- Czech is crazy cheap

- Cubers love the swimming pool

- Jagermeister and energy drink is awesome?(thx Frank, Danes know their ****)(in reasonable quantities)

- There was a real pillango that had the crap beaten out of it by Charlie. BAZDMEG CURVA

- Bruno has tattooed nipples

- Frank woke up next to Charlie and said "we've just been to a whorehouse" 

- Charlie thinks Frank is becoming more like Arnaud (which is good, because Arnaud is in Asia and that sucks)

- "Can I touch your boobs?"

- WE MISSED ARNAUD

- BLEEEEEEEEEEEURRRRGHHHHHh (The hotel were so kind, they left us 'Bleurgh' bowls on the breakfast table

- Pretty much every cuber kissed every other cuber over the weekend

- Maksaalaatikko

- Aili and Charlie bit frank a lot

- Nipple pinching is a game with bad consequences

- We saw some strange trousers

- We hid some fugitives at the swimming pool (i.e. people playing hide and seek)

- Joey likes to wear Charlie's clothes

- Frank had 4 beers before the food came at the restaurant

- Frank and Fabian had two main courses they were so Hungary (WAYYYYYYYY HIGH FIVE)

- Black man's legs (aka Charlie)

- NL

- Czech women are crazy and drunk. One lady spoke to Charlie, Aili and Frank for about 15 minutes without realising we didnt speak Czech. 

- Sanio did a 3x3 in 4.15 in hypnotic trance

- Number 16 is a really popular lunch choice at the fast food place

- Czech McFlurry has a lot of variety

- Czech has either boiling hot weather or freezing cold weather

- When it rains the traffic disappears from the streets

- Frank had to pay 700 cz in metro penalty (should have been +2 only)

- Joel likes Jagermeister (twice) (bleurrghhhh)

- Did you know that Charlie likes to spill shock oil on the floor

- Charlie and Aili got the same crappy 7.xx average for Pyraminx and placed 8th and 9th. 
Because Charlie had a better single she got into the final. Her best time was 4.66 and Aili's was 6.44!

- Franks facebook been in 6 different languages this week

- David Gugl looks like a dragon...

more to come


----------



## Sin-H (Jul 19, 2010)

best. did you know that... ever.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 19, 2010)

did you know that:

* When Arnaud doesn't go to the Czech Open, neither does Misa?
* Arnaud was in a city (Changsha) on Friday that had a competition on Sunday, but didn't go (because they didn't have a Pyraminx event!)
* Arnaud remembers that he couldn't get into a Danish bar because Frank was too young, and now Frank is taking people to stripclubs?????
* Arnaud pinks away a tear because he sees his children growing up too fast
* Arnaud hasn't done FMC in ..... forever, but is really happy the WR is now a "non-lucky" solve again (sorry Jimmy)
* Arnaud really misses FaceBook and Youtube (stupid digital great wall of China) but will have full internet again in Taiwan in a few days
* Arnaud really missed his phone/camera/blogtool that he lost in South-Korea a month ago, but will get it back in Taiwan in a few days
* Arnaud is REALLY excited about going to Taiwan, simply for the above 2 reasons!
* Arnaud is still following speedsolving a bit every once in a while and is sad that he will miss US 2010 and Euro 2010, but might instead make it to Asia 2010
* Arnaud thinks there are plenty of competitions in China, but South-Korea, Taiwan, Philippines and Malaysia need MORE!!!
* Arnaud can absolutely recommend everyone to go to Hong Kong and visit the physical store of http://iq-puzzle.com.hk (and meet Smaz!!!)
* Arnaud likes writing his own name


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 19, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> did you know that:
> 
> 
> * Arnaud really misses FaceBook and Youtube (stupid digital great wall of China) but will have full internet again in Taiwan in a few days
> ...



Hey, cool! 
I will be in Taiwan from the 22th July until 14th August too! Where exactly will you be? I will be in Taipeh and I heart, that they have cube meets every weekend.


----------



## Shack (Jul 19, 2010)

results are up 
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CzechOpen2010




AvGalen said:


> did you know that:
> 
> 
> * Arnaud remembers that he couldn't get into a Danish bar because Frank was too young, and now Frank is taking people to stripclubs?????
> * Arnaud pinks away a tear because he sees his children growing up too fast



Charlie hijack: Frank is a bad influence, but Joel is worse 

its a hard childhood when daddy is in asia


----------



## Toad (Jul 19, 2010)

Does anyone have the solution for the 22 move FMC? (And the other mentioned better solutions found after time?)

Sorry if it's already here but I missed it!


----------



## lordblendi (Jul 19, 2010)

Did anybody find a black Pi Piraminx? I think, I left it in the Arena... 

Thanks, Nóra


----------



## coinman (Jul 19, 2010)

Has István practiced a lot of fewest moves? His previous PB was 38!


----------



## Zava (Jul 19, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Does anyone have the solution for the 22 move FMC? (And the other mentioned better solutions found after time?)
> 
> Sorry if it's already here but I missed it!



scramble: D'R2DL2F2DLR2B'D2U2L2DF'L2UL2FU 

Xcross on green: FD'FL'BR2
2nd f2l: RBR'B2DBD' (12 move with R2 R cancel)

and from here he should've done: U'BU'LU2L' (18 moves total, beaten the scramble by 1 move!)

but he did something like: U2BLU'LF'L'FU'L' (22 moves total)


----------



## Slash (Jul 19, 2010)

Zava said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have the solution for the 22 move FMC? (And the other mentioned better solutions found after time?)
> ...



Fixed the "" to ": D"


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jul 19, 2010)

coinman said:


> Has István practiced a lot of fewest moves? His previous PB was 38!



Can you actually practice FMC other then learning new methods/algorithms? Well yes, you can, but in this case Itsván got really x100 lucky. He found a PLL skip after like a 14-16 move F2L or something, which also could have been a 18 move LL skip.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jul 19, 2010)

Zava said:


> and from here he should've done: U'BU'LU2L' (18 moves total, beaten the scramble by 1 move!)



Not only beaten the scramble, but according to cube explorer, it's one of the optimal solutions!


----------



## Slash (Jul 19, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > and from here he should've done: U'BU'LU2L' (18 moves total, beaten the scramble by 1 move!)
> ...



We should use István and Balázs together instead of cube explorer.


----------



## Zava (Jul 19, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > and from here he should've done: U'BU'LU2L' (18 moves total, beaten the scramble by 1 move!)
> ...



wow. 

other topic: some music for the case that the guy/girl you're judging pops his/her cube, and others wanna help him collect.


----------



## Carrot (Jul 19, 2010)

Zava said:


> and from here he should've done: U'BU'LU2L' (18 moves total, beaten the scramble by 1 move!)
> 
> but he did something like: U2BLU'LF'L'FU'L' (22 moves total)



I did the double x-cross thing, and my continuation was like the 18-moves one.. I totally don't get why you would do the 22-moves when the 18-moves solution was so obvious  but that's just me :fp

but very nice found anyway


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jul 19, 2010)

Slash said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > Zava said:
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## Carrot (Jul 19, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Slash said:
> 
> 
> > Olivér Perge said:
> ...



isn't cube explorer fastest? O__o


----------



## Zava (Jul 19, 2010)

Odder said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > and from here he should've done: U'BU'LU2L' (18 moves total, beaten the scramble by 1 move!)
> ...



no, not just you, as Olivér said (köszbazmeg ) anyone else would find it. I was the first to find it, but if I didn't, then someone else would, it was so obvious


----------



## Stini (Jul 19, 2010)

Zava said:


> scramble: D'R2DL2F2DLR2B'D2U2L2DF'L2UL2FU
> 
> Xcross on green: FD'FL'BR2
> 2nd f2l: RBR'B2DBD' (12 move with R2 R cancel)
> ...



Congratulations to István!

Although, to be honest, I'm not really happy to see yet another lucky Fridrich solution such as the previous WR and the winning solve of the World Championships. But that's just a fault of the current format, nothing personal at all! 

Sorry about the jealous rant.


----------



## Slash (Jul 19, 2010)

Odder said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > and from here he should've done: U'BU'LU2L' (18 moves total, beaten the scramble by 1 move!)
> ...



István was looking for only pairs and tried to do some of them. so that he found the first 13 (12) moves, but messed up the ending.


----------



## Erik (Jul 19, 2010)

Did you know?

- at the way to Czech we stopped at a parking lot at the highway, found out that the exit was blocked, wanted to go back and then found out the entrance was blocked too?? (we used a bit of spacial thinking to find a way between some rocks)
- we were in 3 hours of traffic jam at 3 in the night?????
- STRIPCLUB!!!!!!
- I failed at EVERYTHING, except for BLD where I got 2nd best for me...
- Joël and me were racing a bit, got in a conversation with an interested mom who had her children there at the chess tournament. She told us she was quite good at chess too so I asked her what her name was... she replied: Sofia Polgar... we were like:   SOFIA POLGAR!!!!
later she promised me a lightningchess game but because of time schedule we didn't come to it... I hope she sends me the picture of us together.

-
- Kanneti: 'ette te te te te te' (when he isn't finished with inspection yet)
- The last race with Kanneti is never the last race 
- deeper deeper deeper deeper deeper
- I like the numbers 0 7 8, I just got them in the wrong order...

- Saturday evening I dislocated my shoulder at the swimming pool during doing butterfly, it snapped back again instantly and caused me to have some handicap during the Sunday events 

- Joël can now do a flip from the diving board?
- Frank can now do a dive from the diving board?

- Fabian has the potential to be as fast as Faz if he had lookahead...
- Bence is ****ing crazy!!! (and lucky)


----------



## Anthony (Jul 20, 2010)

Erik said:


> - Joël and me were racing a bit, got in a conversation with an interested mom who had her children there at the chess tournament. She told us she was quite good at chess too so I asked her what her name was... she replied: Sofia Polgar... we were like:   SOFIA POLGAR!!!!
> later she promised me a lightningchess game but because of time schedule we didn't come to it... I hope she sends me the picture of us together.



That's really cool! 
I actually got to play her sister (Susan) in an exhibition game a couple years ago.


----------



## Stini (Jul 20, 2010)

Erik said:


> - Joël and me were racing a bit, got in a conversation with an interested mom who had her children there at the chess tournament. She told us she was quite good at chess too so I asked her what her name was... she replied: Sofia Polgar... we were like:   SOFIA POLGAR!!!!
> later she promised me a lightningchess game but because of time schedule we didn't come to it... I hope she sends me the picture of us together.



Wow! The only famous chess player I've met is Robert Hübner, who I happened to beat in a simultaneous game . He speaks fluent Finnish, which is kind of mind boggling.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jul 20, 2010)

*Attention competitors!*

A stack mat timer and a stopwatch is still missing, so I would like to ask you all, to check all your stuff from Czech Open. If you find anything which is not yours, let us all know here. Stuffs like these can be mixed with your own stuff easily, there is no problem with that, as soon as you give it back. As you can imagine it's really annoying to miss something.

Thank you!

Olivér Perge

For starters: I found a small, light blue blindfold. If anyone misses that, let me know!


----------



## Slash (Jul 20, 2010)

Erik said:


> Did you know?
> - Saturday evening I dislocated my shoulder at the swimming pool during doing *PILLANGÓ*, it snapped back again instantly and caused me to have some handicap during the Sunday events
> 
> FIXED.
> ...


----------



## Slash (Jul 20, 2010)

Did you know...

-We were the first who arrived
-it was scorching like hell
-As usual, I failed at bigblind
-but, I was third in feet like in last year, again with more than 1 minute difference from the winner, and again without any practicing
-I didn't fail so much at multi that I wasn't on the podium (I was the 3rd^^)
-I guess I'm the only one who writes about cubing in 'did you know'
-although, 48.05 4x4 WTFF?
-Benyó, buzi vagy!!!
-Charlie was 3rd in clock with DNF avg
-Nobody cared about Erik's 7.80 and Bence's 13.78(OH)
-István got his first WR in a non-blind event?
-I can't say he's a lame cause I didn't find the 22 moves solution, but still...
-We went to the swimming pool party
-This year we could use the pool
-But we couldn't slide (well, they told us this after our 5th slide)
-I solved a mini DS cube on the slide and got OLL skip
-We couldn't solve it underwater because we couldn't see the colours
-I almost died on the diving board by slipping, but I survived...
-Kucu (Brúnó) is a pig
-We did teamsolve (one move each person) in the dark in the pool while we were 20 meters far from each other
-I almost threw a girl in the head with the cube
-We went back to the youth hostel in the rain, and made an awesome but(t) super-secret video
-Sunday night we went to hotel austria
-Those guys there (Erik, Nora, Fabian, Frank, Aili, Charlie, Joey, Joel, Sanio, David, Lars sorry if I missed somebody) are f***ing crazy?
-But Kanneti is even more crazy (especially when he's drunk)
-Deeper deeper deeper deeper damn I did get hypnotized (true story)
-Drinking game with sign is awesome
-Frank, I hope your thigh is now OK
-Joel bit Charlie's nipple
-Charlie licked my nipple
-Brúnó has tattooed nipples (not inked, just temporary tattooes) 
-Joel is a professor of alcohol quantities
-We went back to the youth hostel, and we stroked a hedgehog
-I said goodbye to Erik three or four times
-Best competition ever


----------



## antros (Jul 20, 2010)

some photos:


----------



## Gunnar (Jul 20, 2010)

Sounds like a nice weekend. 

Nice danish OH records, Frank! You deserve it. 

But, Bence, was it necessary to beat my ER for OH single!?


----------



## Shkanneti (Jul 20, 2010)

http://thumbs.dreamstime.com/thumblarge_125/11725237692vIo5b.jpg


----------



## Joël (Jul 20, 2010)

Did you know that...

- CROCUS!!!

- Charlie and Joel met some nice people in the park?

- Most prostitutes in Pardubice don't speak a lot of English.

- Joel ended up hitch-hiking from Koln to Amsterdam, because he was pissed of by the stupid ticket machines at the train station, and because he thought that if Guillain and Kanneti can do it, then so can I .

- I found something!!!

- Joel had to wait *very* long for 3 rides between Koln, Liege and Maastricht, but the last and longest and most luxurious ride (big Range Rover) was offered when I sat down to eat a sandwich and enjoy the sun.

- Na Okrouhliku!!!

- Kanneti taught me a very cool fingertrick for the A-Perm, which I must have practised a 1000+ times on my way back.

- 30 minutes with a prostitute costs 2000 czk, and is available within walking distance from the venue... But if you are very horny, I suggest taking a cab.

- I fear my reputation is getting worse and worse.

- The Mexican food at the hotel (Austria) was very spicy, and made many people sweat!

- The swimming pool and Charlie's breasts are awesome!

- What do you think about Jezus?


----------



## Shack (Jul 20, 2010)

Slash said:


> Did you know...
> 
> -Deeper deeper deeper deeper damn I did get hypnotized (true story)
> 
> -Best competition ever



MUHAHA

did you know:

its a ****ing joke peter got in the OH finals 
hehe


----------



## Benyó (Jul 20, 2010)

coinman said:


> Has István practiced a lot of fewest moves? His previous PB was 38!



:fp
Yes, he has practiced a lot. His average at home is 15 moves, but he was nervous and his hands were shaking so he only could find a 22 move solution.


----------



## Brunito (Jul 20, 2010)

benyó you f**king ***hole i love you


----------



## Zava (Jul 20, 2010)

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...54589504_100000170217084_291604_1433612_n.jpg


----------



## Zava (Jul 20, 2010)

Shack said:


> Slash said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know...
> ...



you must've hypnotized him before the first round


----------



## Zava (Jul 20, 2010)

Shkanneti said:


> http://thumbs.dreamstime.com/thumblarge_125/11725237692vIo5b.jpg



btw... FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUU


----------



## Shkanneti (Jul 20, 2010)

maik duk na rok


----------



## Zava (Jul 20, 2010)

megdugnálak


----------



## Shkanneti (Jul 20, 2010)

That's what I said!
Edit : http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=czech+open+2010+rubik&aq=f


----------



## Gunnar (Jul 21, 2010)

Shkanneti said:


> http://thumbs.dreamstime.com/thumblarge_125/11725237692vIo5b.jpg



Damn, you got me there!


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Jul 21, 2010)

The WCA site says that Balazs compete in the final of master magic, but he placed 20th in the first round.

wierd?


----------



## Zava (Jul 21, 2010)

nah, I'm just THAT godly.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Jul 21, 2010)

Kickflip1993 said:


> The WCA site says that Balazs compete in the final of master magic, but he placed 20th in the first round.
> 
> wierd?



This may have been caused because there are 4 B. B. Hungarians, neither of which have particularly good hand writing.


----------



## Zava (Jul 21, 2010)

jazzthief81 said:


> Kickflip1993 said:
> 
> 
> > The WCA site says that Balazs compete in the final of master magic, but he placed 20th in the first round.
> ...



actually there are even more of us (I just Czeched out, the number's 11), for example look at the megaminx WRs 
but I get what you mean, there was 4 hungarian B. B. at czech open


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 21, 2010)

Oliver mentioned something about sending corrected results to Tim that aren't up yet.


----------



## undick (Jul 21, 2010)

Stini said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > scramble: D'R2DL2F2DLR2B'D2U2L2DF'L2UL2FU
> ...



Same with me. I'm not really happy to see that your first thing to do is "cross". Not 2x2x2, or something else. That just lucky Fridrich. 

But, congratz for your WR. Hope i can beat it soon.


----------



## joey (Jul 21, 2010)

Did you know..
- Guillain est fantastique


----------



## Zava (Jul 21, 2010)

undick said:


> Stini said:
> 
> 
> > Zava said:
> ...



first of all: you deserve this: :fp
secondly, please check out what he's got after the first 4 moves...


----------



## Markus Pirzer (Jul 21, 2010)

Did you know that...
... Czech Open was my most successful competition?
... I've got the average-NR in Mastermagic?
... my first solve in Mastermagic was a +2?
... I've got my first sub30 average in 3x3?
... I've beaten the EC qualification limit for fewest moves?
... my computer has needed more than 1 hour to find out that 18 moves is the optimal solution for the fewest moves scramble?
... the weather while Czeck Open is every year the same? It was very hot on Friday and raining on Saturday - same as last year.
... you can't pay with euro in czech republic (except on petrol stations)?
... this was my 100th post?


----------



## Slash (Jul 21, 2010)

Markus Pirzer said:


> Did you know that...
> 
> ... you can't pay with euro in czech republic (except on petrol stations)?



And in McDonald's. They give you the change in crown which is very cool


----------



## Zava (Jul 22, 2010)

heh, I've just found it for Frank:


----------



## Shack (Jul 22, 2010)

Zava said:


> heh, I've just found it for Frank:



THAT IS AWESOME!! (and true)

did you know its really dangerous to hypnotize people?
all in a sudden they start to make fun of you xD (untill I put them to sleep MUHAHA)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 22, 2010)

Hahahah that's great


----------



## Zava (Jul 22, 2010)

thx 
btw Charlie, what's up with the video-montage?


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 24, 2010)

Just had to watch 2009: 




will there be a 2010?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 24, 2010)

I will maybe get round to the video montage today. I have been rather busy since I got back! Haven't even switched on my desktop 

Also Arnaud, it's not quite the same style of video.....


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 25, 2010)

Bleaurgh.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 1, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> I will maybe get round to the video montage today. I have been rather busy since I got back! Haven't even switched on my desktop
> 
> Also Arnaud, it's not quite the same style of video.....



Was this video ever created/published?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 2, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > I will maybe get round to the video montage today. I have been rather busy since I got back! Haven't even switched on my desktop
> ...



Not yet!


----------

